# كتب عن الرفع الصناعي Artificial Lift



## NOC_engineer (25 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بعد مضي فترة على الأنتاج الطبيعي من آبار النفط الخام يقل الضغط المكمني للآبار 
ويمنع تدفق السوائل الهيدروكاربونية الى سطح الأرض مما يؤدي الى اللجوء الى
طرق الرفع الصناعي المختلفة Artificial Lift
في هذا الموضوع سنضع روابط لكتب عن الرفع الصناعي ..

ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## NOC_engineer (25 مايو 2014)

*كتاب The Technology of Artificial Lift Methods By Kermit E Brown*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كتاب The Technology of Artificial Lift Methods By Kermit E Brown 
بأجزائه الثلاثة ، يمكنكم تحميله وكالآتي:

الجزء الأول .. حمل من هنا

الجزء الثاني ... حمل من هنا

الجزء الثالث ... حمل من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (29 مايو 2014)

*كتاب Gas Lift*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كتاب Gas Lift يمكنكم تحميله وكما يلي:

الجزء الأول من هنا

الجزء الثاني من هنا

الجزء الثالث من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (3 يونيو 2014)

*كتاب Gas Lift Design Guide*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Gas Lift Design Guide

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (6 يونيو 2014)

*كتاب All About Gas Lift*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب All About Gas Lift
بحجم 162MB

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (10 يونيو 2014)

*عرضان تقديميان بصيغة PowerPoint عن الرفع بالغاز Gas Lift*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عرضان تقديميان بصيغة PowerPoint عن الرفع بالغاز Gas Lift

يمكنكم تحميل الأول بالنقر هنا

ويمكنكم تحميل الثاني بالنقر هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (12 يونيو 2014)

*كتاب Gas Lift*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Gas Lift

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (28 يونيو 2014)

*كتاب Gas Lift Principles*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب Gas Lift Principles 
يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (12 يوليو 2014)

*كتاب What is Gas Lift*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب ?What is Gas Lift 

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (14 يوليو 2014)

*كتاب Gas Lift Design & Technology*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كتاب Gas Lift Design & Technology

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (15 يوليو 2014)

*كتاب Gas Lift Systems from Weatherford*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كتاب Gas Lift Systems from Weatherford

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (19 يوليو 2014)

*كتاب Gas Lift Troubleshooting*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Gas Lift Troubleshooting

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (23 يوليو 2014)

*كتاب Gas Lift Technology*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Gas Lift Technology

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (25 يوليو 2014)

*كتاب Intelligent Gas Lift*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كتاب Intelligent Gas Lift 

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## AMRYD (10 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي ماقدمتموه و ماتقدمونه.


----------



## NOC_engineer (15 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتاب Electrical Submersible Pump ESP*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب Electrical Submersible Pump ESP

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (17 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتاب ESP Manual Design, Operation, and Maintenance*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب ESP Manual Design, Operation, and Maintenance
يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتاب Electric Submersible Pump*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب Electric Submersible Pump

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (1 ديسمبر 2014)

*كتاب ESP Surface Components from Schlumberger*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب ESP Surface Components from Schlumberger

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (6 ديسمبر 2014)

*كتاب what is ESP ? from Schlumberger*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب what is ESP? from Schlumberger

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (6 ديسمبر 2014)

في حال توفر أي رابط لكتاب عن الرفع الصناعي .. ارجو ارساله الينا .. أو نشره عبر الردود .. مع التقدير


----------

